# Aggressive behaviour



## Helenmcg2 (Dec 21, 2019)

Hi I have a 9 month old v who has recently started to get protective over toys and bones with my 13 year old son ...he has started growling and barking at him ..🙈 as soon as my son comes in room he will go grab one of his bone and runs with it ..any advice would be greatly appreciated..he goes for 1st appointment on Tuesday to get him neutered.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Having toys, and bones are a privilege,
not a necessity. I would put them up while you work on the problem.


----------



## Helenmcg2 (Dec 21, 2019)

Thanks as it’s only when toys and bones are out . I have a toy box where I just empty all toys n bone out for him to play with each morning.Thanks for your advice .


----------



## Helenmcg2 (Dec 21, 2019)

Do you have any ideas I could use to work on this problem ..I’m trying to let my son feed him give him a treat and remove the bone and give him it back ..got an appointment to get him neutered other than that I’m out of ideas 🙈.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

While I would let your son give him treats. I wouldn't have him give, and remove bones from him. Especially with bones being one of his triggers.

Hopefully this is just a stage he's going through.
But you really need someone to evaluate him in person.


----------



## Helenmcg2 (Dec 21, 2019)

Thanks I’ll have a behaviour therapist look at him after neutering is complete .


----------



## Boney (Feb 17, 2020)

You said he is grabbing the bone and running? Sounds more like play then anything else. My V growled, barked, and ran off with all sorts of stuff at that age and didn't have an aggressive bone in his body. I think he's just fine.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Boney said:


> You said he is grabbing the bone and running? Sounds more like play then anything else. My V growled, barked, and ran off with all sorts of stuff at that age and didn't have an aggressive bone in his body. I think he's just fine.


That is exactly why he needs to be evaluated. 
You don't want to label a dog as having aggressive tendencies, that does not have them.
But you also don't want to dismiss true aggressive behavior.


----------



## Boney (Feb 17, 2020)

That's what's nice about these forums. Lots of different opinions. I'm sticking with mine.


----------



## Helenmcg2 (Dec 21, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback I will monitor him closely..today I told my son to just walk past and ignore him when he went to get his bone ...Once he is neutered and recovered I’ll take him to see a behaviour therapist as want what’s best for him and my son .


----------

